# Summer Projects



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For many of you who don't have your RR started, just get out and get some track down to run on. STOP over thinking it and tring to work out ALL the little bugs and details.

Now for some of us we need items "freshened" up alittle or alot.
I need to rebuild the bigger grain elevator and make upgrades that I did not know how to do before.
Thats not saying I did it wrong. You can't do it"right " the first time all the time.
Now I have the jigs and willing to spend morew money on it to make it better.
I got about 8 years out of it. So this time I'm going for 12 to 15 years.

Thats just one of my many projects.
How about you???


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I will echo your philosophy of just do it. I had any number of projects and ideas that I kept putting off and thinking and rethinking. Then I would get a burst of energy and just get started and start building something with the materials and resources available. Was it perfect.... no way. Does it bring me pleasure...absolutely. Will I go back later and make up grades....Probably. I usually kick myself after I am finished a project and say, "why did I wait so long to do that?" Plain and simple....Too much thinking, not enough doing. 

Good Philosophy for backyard railroading.... and life too..... Don't think all day...Get Started!

Tom P


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 22 Apr 2011 06:54 PM 

Thats just one of my many projects.
How about you???


You've seen the posts for the Rigiduo I just did. I can't tell you how many ideas were started, abandoned, and redone getting it just so.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it's so good to be able to sit on the patio and work on trains that have needed repair, projects that were started and now can be finished and just sit there and wathch trains run. 

The weather is wonderful, mid 70's, bright sunshine but with some fairly heavy winds. The next week is gonna be even better....


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Marty, 

My project is getting my layout ready for the West Regional Meet 2011 in July. I belong to BAGRS here in San Francisco Bay area. Have to get all the layou details ready for the open house tours. Ours will be part of the Tri-Valley Tour on the 14 th of July. Last time we had an open house in July 2009 it was 106 degrees....PHEEUU!!!! Trains and controls overheated, track expanded and derailed the Napa Valley Wine Train, but no one fainted or got heat exhaustion! All controls are now in the air conditioned house. Hope to see some of you if you're coming to the convention. 

Dan


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

OK stan rub it in, have snow on the ground and it is snowing wright now!!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 23 Apr 2011 06:44 AM 
OK stan rub it in, have snow on the ground and it is snowing wright now!!!!!! Ah yes.... That's why I live in Arizona, Richard.









However, it will get better there too. May take a while though..


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 Apr 2011 07:27 AM 
Posted By Dick413 on 23 Apr 2011 06:44 AM 
OK stan rub it in, have snow on the ground and it is snowing wright now!!!!!! Ah yes.... That's why I live in Arizona, Richard.









However, it will get better there too. May take a while though..










I was up to Stan's Wednesday and it was a beautifull Day. We sat out side and talked trains for 2 hours. 

I came home and worked on my layout some .


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dick, don't feel bad, what these Arizona boys are not mentioning is that during the summer it's too hot to go out in the sun, they have to work in the off hours. 

You should feel sorry for us San Diego guys, the weatherman said we were going to have a crummy Easter weekend because it will be cloudy and 65 degrees. It's just awful. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe those 'boys' don't, but this old man does work out in the sun year round... 

Snow is a beautiful thing here...stopped failing at 8:30am and had melted by noon... once this year. 

Not to derail the thread... my current projects are; trestles, bridges and cribbing, followed by raising a mountain....for my mine. 

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ay yes,this years projects. New #8 air operated double crossover on main, possible fifth track in main yard and a couple more industrial buildings. And convert and detail two Aristo 2-8-0's if the summer delivery holds up. Oh,and do a little shopping at the Big Train Show next month.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine are: 
-Reballast the mainline 
-Setup the new loop around my small town for the Amtrak LGB set to run on ( Off the "wifes wants" list) 
-Setup the Point to Point for my Aristo PCC ( also off the "wifes wants" list) 
-Setup my new tank farm area


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll settle for finishing the projects scattered around my work area. Coach #20, Hopper #647, 8 Accu hoppers to get coal loads, r/c on #7 tp be finished. #1 kit to be put together. Boxcar kit built. All are in process at some stage or other, except #1, but I need another steamer if #12 is to be delayed again. 

Unfortunately, the wife thinks she is retiring and summer is for *her* activities. E.G. visiting Boston to see friends and family; nephew's wedding and aged relatives in the UK; vacation cruise. Etc. Etc. Guess the projects may stretch into next year.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm still working on "Summer Projects" from two years ago 
Ralph


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Summer-like temperatures arrived a week ago here in Gloucester (England), 25C 77F, well above average for the time of year. 
Also no rain for over three weeks. 
So it's make track while the sun shines - 
Finish realigning the big bridge on the outer track of the double-track section, and reinstate track. 
Realign the bridge on inner track so it's parallel to the repositioned outer one. 
Build footpath and footbridge where the rail bridges (above) used to be. 
Continue extending double track down the back of the garden. 
Lay the two and a half passing loops in the extended sidings area. 
Finish the battery/RC conversion of the Aristo F1 ABBA set. (Must order 22.2V 5200mAH LiPo battery from Hong Kong) 
Oh - and run some trains.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

got about 20 foot of concrete roadbed to re lay - was not thick enough the 1st round (live and learn) then need a few tons of lime, truckload of Cedar mulch, 150+ foot of new roadbed and track down by 1st club meeting here in August. Now if it would just STOP RAINING!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

For New Year's resolution I made a list of 43 projects. Five are done. I will have to live to 147 to finish the list


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Getting the garden part of the railroad ready for the season is the main effort on my list. As to getting creative, I am working on a bash of an LGB mogul to make it into a C&S #22.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 23 Apr 2011 10:03 PM 
Getting the garden part of the railroad ready for the season is the main effort on my list. As to getting creative, I am working on a bash of an LGB mogul to make it into a C&S #22.





I hear you there. Only another couple dozen trees to trim before I put the structures out for the season after this week's projected Santa Ana winds.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My summer projects are legion. 

Unfortunately, most of them are quite a bit larger than large scale. -- I have to put up vinyl siding and new skirting. I need to work on gearing for the 1/3 scale roller and fabricate a clutch. Patch my old van for inspection. Haul the 1/3 scale Oil Pull over to rework the drivetrain and steering, And if I have money and energy, go get the steel for the new frame for the big beast (about 60 feet of 6" I-beam).... I'm honestly betting I won't get more than half of those done. 

The only major new "garden RR" projects planned are 3-4 houses, a dump truck, and an herb garden. Everything else is just finishing up the stuff I didn't get to over the winter.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 Apr 2011 08:22 AM 
Dick, don't feel bad, what these Arizona boys are not mentioning is that during the summer it's too hot to go out in the sun, they have to work in the off hours. 

You should feel sorry for us San Diego guys, the weatherman said we were going to have a crummy Easter weekend because it will be cloudy and 65 degrees. It's just awful. 

Greg 
Yea it get's too hot to run durning the day in the summer when it's 117 degrees. But it gives new meaning to the words " Night Train"


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, 

I just started my layout, but since I made it small I expect to be mostly done by end of summer. As of right now the main has been set, I need to finish setting sidings. Then start landscaping around the layout and a whole list of other things.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 23 Apr 2011 11:59 PM 
Posted By Steve Stockham on 23 Apr 2011 10:03 PM 
Getting the garden part of the railroad ready for the season is the main effort on my list. As to getting creative, I am working on a bash of an LGB mogul to make it into a C&S #22 
I hear you there. Only another couple dozen trees to trim before I put the structures out for the season after this week's projected Santa Ana winds.








Nice trees. That's one thing I cannot do up here in the sub-arctic climate zone of Alaska. I can't even keep the Alberta spruce trees alive up here. Oh well. Anyway, great work on the garden. That really does look great.


----------

